# Capacitor de microondas



## geraferdel (Abr 10, 2014)

como saber si el capacitor de un microondas esta dañado donde esta el diodo hace corto  quiero saber si es el diodo o el capacitor gracias compañeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Asegurate y cambia ambos juntos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos,  con auxilio de un multimetro es possible testear lo capacitor , ese generalmente tiene una capacitancia maxima de 1,5uf o menos y es shuntado internamente con un resistor de 10Mohmios en paralelo de modo descargar el para fines de seguridad , haora quanto a lo diodo ese contiene internamente 10 diodos en serie por causa de la alta tensión en que el tiene que trabajar, portanto lo multimetro no lograr medir ese tipo , pero curto el NO puede tener. En casos raros lo curto estas en la valvula magnetrón ( filamento y tierra).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## geraferdel (Abr 10, 2014)

cuando yo conecto el capacitor con el diodo al chasis del micro me hace corto y cuando el diodo no lo conecto al chasis no hace corto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Bueno o lo diodo estas en curto, o lo capacitor estas en curto, o los dos estan en curto , haora si eses dos conponentes estan buenos  a principio no miro por donde hace ese curto a no sener la valvula magnetrón. En todo caso canbie los dos por nuevos y listo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kanalla18 (Abr 18, 2014)

proba el capacitor con una lampara en serie, lo mismo para el diodo. 
si el diodo funciona correctamente la lampara tendria que prender " TENUE" no al 100% ni estar apagada. si ese fuera el caso estaria roto el diodo, probarlo es imposible con un multrimetro.
lo mismo con el capacitor, pero es mas simple o enciende o no enciende la lampara.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2014)

La prueba del díodo está perfecta , pero la del capacitor deja duda si no está en corto circuito , que también encendería la lámpara.

Así que para el capacitor corresponden dos pruebas , solo en serie con la lámpara , ésta debe encender , y luego probar lámpara en serie con capacitor más díodo , los tres en serie , la lámpara debe dar un  parpadeo y luego apagarse.

Descargar luego el capacitor para evitarse patadones peligrosos-molestos.

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola a todos , ayer yo logre hacer mantenimento en un horno de microondas marca Sharp donde su problema fue lo capacitor de 0,98uF X 2000Vac de la fuente de alta tensión  en corto-circuito internamente.   
Canbiado el por otro nuevo mas lo fusible de 10Amperios de entrada de RED que estaba  estropiado y lo horno haora anda todo de maravillas 100% OK!
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Heisenbergg (Sep 16, 2017)

Hola, he hecho la prueba de conectar una lampara en serie con el capacitor a la red de 110v, y la lampara enciende a una muy baja intensidad, pero el capacitor no se carga, Hay algún problema con el capacitor?????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2017)

Heisenbergg dijo:


> Hola, he hecho la prueba de conectar una lampara en serie con el capacitor a la red de 110v, y la lampara enciende a una muy baja intensidad, pero el capacitor no se carga, Hay algún problema con el capacitor?????


No si carga y nin debe cargar porque estas testeando lo con tensión alternada.
Te recomendo testear con un multimetro ayustado para medir resistencia y despues para medir capacitancia.
!Suerte en los mantenemientos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Heisenbergg (Sep 16, 2017)

deberia marcar ohmeaje entre las terminales?
Imagino que no deberia tener ohmeaja entre terminales y chasis??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2017)

Heisenbergg dijo:


> deberia marcar ohmeaje entre las terminales?
> Imagino que no deberia tener ohmeaja entre terminales y chasis??


Ezacto , no debes marcar resistencia ninguma a noser los 10MOhmios que hay internamente entre los dos terminales por questiones de seguridad o sea descargar cuando sin uso.
Pero puedes y debes medir su capacidad que debe sener en torno de mas o menos 1uFaradios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Heisenbergg (Sep 16, 2017)

La resistencia interna me marca infinito, esta quemada?, afecta que la resistencia interna este quemada?

Medi la capacitancia y esta en el valor correcto, entonces etara bueno el capacitor??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

Si , está bueno !

Ahora debes medir el díodo en serie con 12 Vdc y una resistencia de 100 Ohms , y medir voltaje dc en la resistencia.


----------

